# CPC, more then 4 years experience looking for remote coding job.



## bkash859 (Aug 15, 2010)

*I am looking for remote coding position*.

I have 4 years experience in Diagnostic and Interventional Radiology coding. I work for physician billing company where I review charts and assign ICD-9 and CPT-4 codes.

After years of  having to drive to my work 26 miles one way I would love to work now from my home. I have fast Internet (DSL) and lots of space for my virtual office. I do not have any distractions at home so I can assure prospective employers than I will work with accuracy, diligence and dedication.

I am proficient with Microsoft office and other software as well as online coding systems, Correct Coding Initiative ect. Can do research online and use various resources working independently.

Please review my resume online: http://www.healthecareers.com/cst/usrtemplate/resume.cfm

You can contact me via email:* victorymom@dejazzd.com *

Thank you so much for your consideration!


----------

